# Celebs wearing miniskirt (and minidress) part 27 (145 HQ)



## DR_FIKA (29 Aug. 2010)

Credits to the original poster



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
Too large for imagevenue








All the pics in one zip






RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


----------



## Q (30 Aug. 2010)

Tolle Beine  :thx: for sharing these!


----------



## Perpetom (30 Sep. 2012)

Wahnsinn, die Beine, diese Kleider, die Heels


----------



## koftus89 (1 Okt. 2012)

danke für die tolle post.


----------

